# Really low World of Warcraft fps help!!!



## beege_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am new here and this is my first post. I play World of Warcraft on my PC and recently I have been having an issue with really low frames per second. I have tried lowering the graphics in game and it hasnt solved the issue, so I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my system spec that I have attached and recommend any upgrades or tell me where my problem lies? ray:

Thanks,

Bryan Graham.


----------



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

Is that A video card or intergrated? Its best to have a video card to play WoW my friend has a PCIe 8600 gt nvidia card, he has it set to max settings and it runs smooth as can be.


----------



## beege_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

See I dont know if I can use PCI express gfx cards, I was hoping that someone would be able to tell me if I could tbh..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

is this desktop computer

can you take a picture of the inside of compter (take the side off of the case)
and or just list the name of the motherboard


----------



## beege_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont really know alot about PC's, but as far as i know the motherboard name is: 

FUJITSU SIEMENS GA-8I945PE

And yeah its a desktop pc. Atm I can't take a picture inside. Could probably upload one tomorrow.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty sure the X550, X600 is a dedicated card, but it's pretty old. About the same age as the 9 series cards.
It is above minimum spec but might not run too well.

Have you made any changes to your system lately?
Installed any new software or hardware?

When you open up your PC to take that photo for ninja, check to see if there is a lot of dust inside. If there is, it could be causing the system to heat up which can significantly affect performance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The GA-8I945PE motherboard has a PCIE slot. If you need advice on upgrading from onboard graphics to PCIE, remove the side panel and post back with the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts). Graphics cards need more power than onboard, so for a PCIE card, you'll need a good quality PSU.










Rotated to match your photo below:


----------



## beege_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry its taken me so long to post today, it was my daughters birthday. 

The PSU make/model is: Delta Electronics Inc / DPS-350AB
Wattage:350W

Thanks for the tip about cleaning it out, I spent about an hour cleaning it out as it was filthy lol! It runs alot quicker and quieter!

I've attached a jpeg of the computer, sorry if it isnt too clear, didnt really know what i was meant to be focusing on 

Thanks for the help..

Bryan


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like you already have a PCIE card installed (just above the empty white PCI slot in your photo). It has a heatsink on it but no fan, suggesting it's a low quality card.

Go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab to see the card's details.

Is the game running well enough now after you cleaned out the dust?

The Delta 350W has two 18A/+12V lines, so should just about be ok for your computer.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> Pretty sure the X550, X600 is a dedicated card, but it's pretty old. About the same age as the 9 series cards.
> It is above minimum spec but might not run too well.
> 
> Have you made any changes to your system lately?
> Installed any new software or hardware?


Now that you've given it a thorough cleaning, are you still getting bad performance in WoW?
Also, you said this problem is only recent.
Have you installed any updates for the game lately. I know that sometimes they improve certain textures/effects in patches.


----------



## beege_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I recently installed two patches, one 11mb and the other 50mb (roughly) though I read the changes made in them and it never mentioned anything graphically.

I'm getting alot better fps in WoW now, but my latency still sits around 150ms which I'm hoping will improve when I move broadband providers from AOL platinum to O2 Pro (which is ADSL2+, and est speed of 17mbps and they are offering a free Static IP atm).

I'm still wanting to upgrade my gfx card, and subsequently my PSU probably to Nvidia GeForce9500GT 512mb, so what PSU would I need to make that run smoothly? Would that card be a sufficient upgrade to my current one?

Thanks for all the help and sorry about all the questions,

Bryan


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the Geforce 9500 GT is a med card, it's performance is like the Geforce 8600 GT and yes it's way better than you current one.
for the PSU you need a minimum of 500 W and 26A+ on the 12V
but I'm not a PSU expert, wait till someone will advice you more on them.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats your budget for upgrading?


----------



## beege_3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Rock.. 

Ninja my budget for the whole lot would probably be at the max £150, preferably as low as poss though as I'm wanting a monitor upgrade too..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

doesn't everyone want to upgrade as much as possible

ok But I'd say spend around £200 and you'll get a much better video card and PSU

Graphics card
Nvidia 9800GT
£107.41

PSU
Corsair 650w
£80.54
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514


----------



## Dro (Feb 15, 2009)

Your latency depends on the server distants from you, including hops, traffic, many other variables are you playing on a server thats full alot? I played wow for a month on Kel'thezuad w/e its called and When the server hit peak time it would queue you for sometimes 2 hours and Id ping 70ish normally, but during those times Id hit 1500+


----------

